# You guys, I need stand alone software on the cheap, and what about Proworldinc's $99 heat press?



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I have read and read until my eyes are bugging out - I understand a lot more than I did a few days ago. 

For now I have decided to outsource my transfers and custom transfers until I can afford a Crystal Press, then possibly a CAMS unit.

Before that, I fear I won't be able to get the custom look I want (very particular, so I'm liking DivineBling's style) - because I'm so picky and detailed and I like a lot of bling. Yes, I realize this ups cost, but I know my audience. They want and appreciate quality - not cheapy, home-job looking designs. I see a lot of that on these pre-made websites. 

So I've thought about looking in to software. I don't have Corel and I don't have any other software that I can add macros to (still unsure what macros are) - but I was in Paint Shop Pro and saw a "vector" option (that's as close as I get to knowing about that!) -- I need something that stands alone, just so I can play around with design and see how things add up. Is there anything under $100? 

Also, I hope someone can chime in about the $99 deal from ProWorldinc to get me started with a heat press?

Thanks in advance - 
Becky


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Did you notice that the $99 press requires a $299 purchase of other stuff?


----------



## W.E. Productions (Feb 2, 2010)

For the ProWorld press you have to PURCHASE AT LEAST $299 in transfers, transfer paper, vinyl lettering, numbers and accessories to get that deal. It also didn't say what size the press is I would reccomend no buying a press smaller than 15x15 to start out with to do regular size apparel prints (maybe a smaller one if you ONLY want to do small prints). I use photoshop for my designs and I also have corel but have never used it (because I got use to the photoshop first) Good Luck!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

The only thing I know of that is around $100.00 is Funtime Scrapbooking which has Rhinestone functions... That said it's fairly limited... 

That said you could spend $1,000 on software and still have a crappy design... Any software is only as good as it's operator...

I would probably outsource the design work until you have the knowledge to design yourself... There is a demo OObling at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. you can download and learn all you like...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Knehmer said:


> Did you notice that the $99 press requires a $299 purchase of other stuff?


Yea, I have it all picked out!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

W.E. Productions said:


> For the ProWorld press you have to PURCHASE AT LEAST $299 in transfers, transfer paper, vinyl lettering, numbers and accessories to get that deal. It also didn't say what size the press is I would reccomend no buying a press smaller than 15x15 to start out with to do regular size apparel prints (maybe a smaller one if you ONLY want to do small prints). I use photoshop for my designs and I also have corel but have never used it (because I got use to the photoshop first) Good Luck!


I have close to 100 designs picked out, and with my math, that's $2500 at $25 per t-shirt. I found the shirts I like at jiffyshirts for about $3 each. My total cost per shirt will be less than $10 including the cost of the press factored in at first. I just need to make sure the press (which is 15x15 I believe... it says in the description) will do the job well.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Where I live, $25 per shirt for a "canned" design, ain't happening


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Where I live, it will - and often. The custom stuff will do even better.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Knehmer said:


> Where I live, $25 per shirt for a "canned" design, ain't happening


I was thinking the same thing... LOL

It's too easy to get pretty much anywhere online...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I'd take you on a mental tour of my town, but for fear that someone might be able to get on the interwebs and find it, I will leave that out. Let's suffice it to say there are a lot of cows and acreage.....  And little desire to "find things online"..... been in the beauty business for 20 years and have run a very successful business here in town "knowing my audience". I think I'm ok.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Becky, we are just trying to give you some advice but you seem to think we are putting you down. If you think you can get that price, then it sounds like your mind is made up and you should go for it. Sell the 100 shirts and use the money to buy a good software program, not a $100 one, if you are going to do complicated designs, you'll need it. The advertised press, which isn't really $99, will do what you need just fine.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I don't feel offended at all, I just think you don't know my town as well as I do. That's all. And you would say software would be the next large purchase, not a better press?


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Of course, I don't know your town as well as you do. to play devil's advocate, have you sold SHIRTS in your town...THAT'S what it takes to know your town the way you need to. You will not get rich selling "canned" designs. you talked in another thread about doing custom, detailed designs, so yes software for designing should, in my opinion, come before a BETTER press. Presses pretty much work all the same way...the press the design onto the shirt...it's the design that sells the shirt, which is why I am hesitant to believe you will get $25 per shirt for canned artwork that is available all over the Internet. PS...you will notice that most of us don't hesitate to mention where we are from. I'm from Wisconsin.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcet (May 13, 2012)

I have a question that maybe someone can answer please, about how much paint would a 4 color full front tshirt take approx? lets say three wolves and background I mean if anyone knows an aproximate


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Inkscape is a free vector software, that while not as robust as Illustrator or Corel, isn't half bad either. I don't know about using it specifically for rhinestones but I did a quick Google search and saw a lot of tutorials on how to do it with Inkscape.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can get 25.00 for your shirts, skip the cheap press and step right into a "full load" and get a Hotronix Fusion Press.. http://www.imprintables.com/product/hotronix-fusion,339.htmhttp://www.proworldinc.com/heat-tra...resses/hf1000-hotronix-fusion-heat-press.html No sense screwing around with a "starter" press when your market will support something much better.....


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Had an aha moment in the middle of the night. if you really want to do just rhinestones as mentioned in a different thread, you don't need a hear press! Rhinestones can be applied with a home iron.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Hum...I get $25 per shirt for premade transfers all the time. In fact, that is about my minimum price per shirt...but my main focus is NOT online sales. 

Find your niche...whether it be the type of designs, the way you sell (ie: specific events), etc...and then pricing is not the decision maker for the customer. Give them what they want and they will pay for it.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Knehmer said:


> Had an aha moment in the middle of the night. if you really want to do just rhinestones as mentioned in a different thread, you don't need a hear press! Rhinestones can be applied with a home iron.


LOL, yes that's how I've been doing my hand placed designs for a while but stones do fall off.... I need something more.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDDJen (May 12, 2012)

I ordered that proworld deal about 1.5 years ago and the press is still working just fine. Good luck!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I also have that press and it work fine....the only thing that I don't like about it is it doesn't open up very wide. I have to put the transfer on the shirt while it is laying on a table and then transport it to the press.


----------



## mwinkis (Mar 27, 2012)

I ordered the $99 press from Pro World recently and added a bottom cover, a t-square and 6 rolls of heat transfer vinyl for my $299 worth of product. I am thrilled with the press, the product and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

mwinkis said:


> I ordered the $99 press from Pro World recently and added a bottom cover, a t-square and 6 rolls of heat transfer vinyl for my $299 worth of product. I am thrilled with the press, the product and their customer service is second to none.


What's the bottom cover and t-square??

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The t square is a tool to help you align transfers on the shirt and the bottom cover is probably a Teflon sheet that slips over the bottom plate on the press. The bottom plate has a rubber pad which makes it hard to slide the shirt on the press. The Teflon sheet helps it slide better plus protects the pads from any mishaps.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

This seems to be the most recent thread on rhinestone software, so, if I could, I'd like to ask a question. I do all of my designs in Illustrator, and I've done and produced hundreds of them. I'd like to invest in a program that could improve my efficiency, but it's confusing. I won't say that "money is no object", because, in my world, money is the object, but I'm certainly willing to spend $$ for the right software. Would you guys who use the various programs be willing to show me how your software would create the shape I've uploaded here? You could do it in 10's, 6's, or any combination of the two. Rhinestone design is much more engineering than art, and how these programs resolve the issues is what's most important to me. Thanks.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cowpuncher007 said:


> This seems to be the most recent thread on rhinestone software, so, if I could, I'd like to ask a question. I do all of my designs in Illustrator, and I've done and produced hundreds of them. I'd like to invest in a program that could improve my efficiency, but it's confusing. I won't say that "money is no object", because, in my world, money is the object, but I'm certainly willing to spend $$ for the right software. Would you guys who use the various programs be willing to show me how your software would create the shape I've uploaded here? You could do it in 10's, 6's, or any combination of the two. Rhinestone design is much more engineering than art, and how these programs resolve the issues is what's most important to me. Thanks.


Are you looking to do a fill or an outline? My guess is you're talking about doing a fill?...

Kevin


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I knew I forgot something. It's a fill.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Now everyone don't jump at once here!

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> Now everyone don't jump at once here!
> 
> Kevin


I'm waiting for YOUR response, Kevin. 

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Kevin. Maybe this is the wrong thread for my question, or maybe the question is just too broad. Anyway, I watched your flag tutorial. Very good. I don't use Corel Draw, but if I did, I'd certainly want your plugin.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cowpuncher007 said:


> Thanks, Kevin. Maybe this is the wrong thread for my question, or maybe the question is just too broad. Anyway, I watched your flag tutorial. Very good. I don't use Corel Draw, but if I did, I'd certainly want your plugin.


You're not alone Steve... I asked similar questions lots of times and never got a demonstration...

That said I do think you posed an interesting question and really in the grand scheme of things how simple of a task should it be...

I've said it before and I must say it again.... Honestly I've never seen a software industry as a whole that doesn't show you what their programs can do!!....

Go to the CorelDRAW website and you are not likely to see lots of video tutorials.... But go to YouTube and you will find gobs and gobs... So really does Corel need to waste their time?? Probably not....

Now Google Oobling, WinPC Sign, rStones, DRAWStone, BlingIt, Hot Fix Era , etc. etc... You won't find gobs of videos... In fact you won't find many at all and the ones you do find... basic as basic can get....

So these companies REALLY need to show what their programs can do and your little basic example is just as good as bench mark as any...

So I did a video... For better or worse here it is:

http://youtu.be/AJgzMuEz0EM?hd=1

I'm not an expert by any means so if I didn't demonstrate the programs true capabilities perhaps those with these programs or those that make these programs will be able to give a better demonstration... My thought is maybe my lousy demonstration would trigger them to make a great one?... 

For me there is one fundamental function that I want... How anyone designs without it I don't know?... But this one function really whittles the options down as not many programs have this function... And to me it's as basic as a function gets...

When a rhinestone program calculates the number of stones to be applied to an outline... It will apply the stones to the outline and the stones will be attached to the outline... If I modify the outline or path the stones will follow... rStones, DrawStone, Oobling, WinPC Sign, BlingIt etc etc. None of these programs will apply the stones to the outline and the stones are attached to the outline so if I modify the outline the stones follow... That for me I don't like... 

What programs do that I know for sure?...

FD02P - CorelDRAW Macro
Artistic Crystals - Stand Alone Rhinestone Program
Hot Fix Era - Stand Alone Program

I've never really looked at FD02P... They do have several videos but no English speaking ones so for me I get bored as they are little hard to follow...

Artistic Crystals... I have this program... It's OK... But it has it's limitations... For example it doesn't have a function in the program to select stones of a certain size and color... Or even of a certain size... I can select stones by color... But not by size or by size and color and for me that is a fundamental function that all rhinestone programs should have and this one does not... For roughly the same money as WinPC Sign 2012 though... There is no comparison as to which software I would choose... Hands down Artistic Crystals... It will do everything from a rhinestone perspective WinPC Sign does and it applies stones to a path and the stones stick to that path which WinPC Sign does not so for that reason alone Artistic Crystals wins for me...

Of all the rhinestone programs I've looked at there is one that has me curious... And that is Hot Fix Era... Now in it I can't select stones by color or by size.... Or if I can I've never figured it out and my sales rep didn't know either... It has an "Object Manager" that lists all the objects but I don't know if it will sort by size and color?... 

I've yet figured out how to import an existing purchased design and convert it to HotFix Era format nor did my sales rep know how.... 

But the one thing it does pretty well... It does have one of the more decent fill functions... It actually has several fill functions but really only one that REALLY appeals to me... And it REALLY must appeal to me because there are several things that I don't like about the program and yet I'm still interested... But I have to get some of my questions answered...

I hoped if I kept typing that maybe my video would of finished uploading but it's only 74%... So I will stop typing random dribble and wait for it to finish and will post a link when it finally is complete...

If you or others have questions though I would love to continue the discussion...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cowpuncher007 said:


> I watched your flag tutorial. Very good. I don't use Corel Draw, but if I did, I'd certainly want your plugin.


One thing I forgot to mention Steve. You asked for demonstrations on Rhinestone software to improve productivity... While you say you don't use CorelDRAW... If you can improve your current productivity then it's certainly something you should consider... You can get CorelDRAW for under $50.00 on eBay all day long and pick up DRAWStone for $35.00 and you would be miles ahead of your current productivity in my book...

You have to weigh your options and what you are really looking for and maybe my video demonstrations will help with that?... But honestly for me... CorelDRAW is pretty tough to beat and with one of the rhinestone Macros those being rStones, DRAWstone or others... You have a powerful combination...

Kevin


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Kevin - The video is a good place to start for people maybe just getting into rhinestones. My situation is this: We've been doing rhinestone appliques for over thirty years. A few years ago, thanks to some great people in this forum, we all started learning about templates, and started developing methods of working with them. When it comes to anything to do with outlining shapes, making fonts, etc., AI works great. I've developed many tools, special blends, and actions to make it do what I want. Corel Draw is fine, and I know almost everyone uses it, but it doesn't really get me anywhere better. For instance, I did the flag tutorial of yours this morning using AI. All of the tools that you used I have as well. BTW, thanks for that tut. I cut a new USA flag, and also used it to do a new race flag, (I'm in Indianapolis). 

I'm really interested in a program's fill capabilities. My friend Sandy Jo Pilgram uses WinPC, and it does some really cool stuff. Search her name in this forum and check it out. Sometimes I think that filling manually is the best way to go. Software programs are just math, and sometimes the human eye and sensibilities have to intervene.

I've attached my resolution of the shape issue that I had posted. 

Thanks again. It's nice to meet you


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

WinPC Sign only has Grid Fill and Island fill both of which were demonstrated in all the programs I showed and you are 100% correct... Rhinestone programs are just specialized calculators...

Some are better calculators than others but as you saw none really gave us a fill that would be better than what we could do "manually"... It's takes a pretty sophisticated calculator to "intelligently" come up with the same fill you showed... Honestly I've never really seen a demonstration using Illustrator so I have no clue what is involved...

Now there are some spacing issues with the result you posted as some stones are pretty close together and the bottom row of stones on the curve are pretty crooked... But really the result is OK... It's just a matter of what steps you had to take to get the results you got... Versus the steps one would have to take to get the same results using another program?....

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I found this video awhile ago on Illustrator that those following this info might be interested in?...

Adobe Illustrator Blend Tool - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So here's a video that shows me creting a similar fill as you showed and the steps I had to take to do it "manually".

I thought you might like this video on making a Checkered Flag...

CorelDRAW Rhinestone - Checkered Flag - YouTube

I'm sure you can use the same steps in Illustrator.


Kevin


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's a picture of what I was doing that included the shape. I did find three stones that were off the arc, thanks for pointing it out, but it all cut perfectly. Mixing sizes is a bit tricky, but we're getting better at it.

Thanks for the link to the blends tutorial. It's a good one.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

In my opinion, some of these technical details don't translate on the shirt... you can't see on the shirt, the small discrepancies that you see in the software. I've just gotten started but I have definitely noticed my designs are much more forgiving once pressed than they look in the software.

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

I hate to disagree, but the "technical details" as you call them, are everything in your design. For me, the design's the thing. Once I'm done, the template goes to our other people to produce. If I've made a serious mistake in a design, once it's applied to a garment, that's all my eyes can see. Often I have to re-do and re-cut because I can't stand to see it. Beyond that, I know that a customer is going to point it out, and I can't have that.

This discussion has gone pretty far from what you originally asked about. Kevin's right. Get CorelDraw and learn it. You need a good grounding in a vector program to move on. I use AI, but everybody else on the planet, it seems, uses CD. Even with Crystal Press or a Cam's machine, and the best software available, you'll still have to manipulate some circles.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

We can agree to disagree.  

You're thinking like an engineer or a graphics designer, not like a woman purchasing a piece of apparel. I am pretty particular, but even my choosy side doesn't require exact precision like some of the men who are creating designs that I've met here... as a matter of fact, I have seen some designs that are "too perfect" and aren't attractive to me at all. When you are creating a logo out of stones, yes you have less movement for creative license, but when you're creating a design from scratch, those hard "perfect" lines are not what I'm looking for. I want something pretty and sometimes frilly. Asymmetry often doesn't have a place in real art. Graphic design, yes, art? Not necessarily.

We don't need to debate it, art is subjective. I can tell you what I've come up with has been very successful, so apparently I am doing something right.





Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree Steve. My eye IMMEDIATELY will go to a misplaced stone or missing stone. But maybe we just have a much more critical eye than the average customer.

Here is an example, I sometimes setup at rodeo events at a local arena. I do shirts on site. There is another older lady that sells homemade bags and totes...and then sunglasses, jewerly, belts that she buys and resells. Anyway, she started adding rhinestone transfers to her bags. At first she was concerned that I would get angry with her as she selling bling. I don't have a corner on the bling market so I could care less and I knew her work.

Anyway, the other day a friend of mine bought one of these bags and had it in a plastic bag and took it out and showed me. OMG...it was HORRIBLE. The absolute first thing I noticed was the HUNDREDS of misplaced stones! She only took this tote out of the bag for maybe 10 secs and I immediately saw it. It was unbelievable. I couldn't understand how anyone would pay money for that and not even notice the quality of the work.

But just because my customer may not notice missing or misplaced stones doesn't mean that I don't. And I won't put my name on something that I wouldn't use.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve....LOVE the t-shirt mock up. great!

what size stones are you using for this garment?
you mentioned mixing sizes which is something I am attempting.I always use ss10's and recently got some ss20's. I can tell you that swishing the stones around and having them fall into the template is more difficult then ss10's.Also when I went to pick them off with transfer tape,they wouldnt stick and screwed up. So I cut bigger holes figuring my originals were to tight and not allowing the stones to pull. Again same problem. I have the stones close together so im wondering if the spacing is part of the problem. I wound up having to hand place them.

This design is ss10 on webber with gold deco sparkle SS10 outlining the 40 with the ss20's in the fill.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's cool. Not really my point, though. As I mentioned earlier, we've been doing this for over thirty years. For most of those years, the designs were drawn by me, by hand, and then the stones were placed, one at a time, over the drawing. So I know where you're coming from. Computer programs don't kill creativity, they enhance it. May we see anything you've done? The reason most of us are in here is to share what we do and see what others are doing. This forum is a great community.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> Steve....LOVE the t-shirt mock up. great!
> 
> what size stones are you using for this garment?
> you mentioned mixing sizes which is something I am attempting.I always use ss10's and recently got some ss20's. I can tell you that swishing the stones around and having them fall into the template is more difficult then ss10's.Also when I went to pick them off with transfer tape,they wouldnt stick and screwed up. So I cut bigger holes figuring my originals were to tight and not allowing the stones to pull. Again same problem. I have the stones close together so im wondering if the spacing is part of the problem. I wound up having to hand place them.
> ...


My holographic vinyl isn't adhering nicely. It has tiny edges that I just know are going to roll up after following instructions... any suggestions for that? 

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Couple of things. On the women/apparel: For those that don't know, all of our customers are strippers, and have been for over thirty years. Also, the picture that I put up is an actual photograph. I shot it on a mannequin, and then removed all but the shirt. Mixing different sized stones is tough. If you press the different sizes separately, the fabric can stretch after the first pressing, and then the second piece won't fit. If you pick it up onto one piece of tape, you have to deal with the differing heights of the stones. Tricky. Everything's getting way too serious up in here. Let's lighten up and have some fun!


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Saw your site the other day. I love your stuff!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks,your site is cool.Love the scratch off.You have a good developer all kinds of neat stuff!
I see the scrolling sample outfits but I cant find where to look through and purchase?is there an online or a printed catalog?I might have some business for you.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadly, no retail site at this time. The pictures are just an ad for the store. We're shooting now for a new site. Thanks for the praise. I built the site, although not the Flash deals.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

cowpuncher007 said:


> Couple of things. On the women/apparel: For those that don't know, all of our customers are strippers, and have been for over thirty years. Also, the picture that I put up is an actual photograph. I shot it on a mannequin, and then removed all but the shirt. Mixing different sized stones is tough. If you press the different sizes separately, the fabric can stretch after the first pressing, and then the second piece won't fit. If you pick it up onto one piece of tape, you have to deal with the differing heights of the stones. Tricky. Everything's getting way too serious up in here. Let's lighten up and have some fun!


LOL!!!! I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I seriously doubt anyone is thinking "look at the bad spacing on those rhinestones" when they see your clientele. 



Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

It drives me nuts when there are stones out of place. I won't send an item to a customer when there is... I'm very picky about my stuff.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably not, but our customers certainly do. They have no problem telling us what's wrong. A crooked seam, a misplaced stone, or anything else. They're very picky about their clothes.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> My holographic vinyl isn't adhering nicely. It has tiny edges that I just know are going to roll up after following instructions... any suggestions for that?
> 
> Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.



You have to wait till you get your heat press... Also make sure it's not telling you to peel cold... If the instructions say peel cold don't rush it otherwise the edges will peel up... Maybe let it sit like 10 minutes if it's saying to peel cold...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> You have to wait till you get your heat press... Also make sure it's not telling you to peel cold... If the instructions say peel cold don't rush it otherwise the edges will peel up... Maybe let it sit like 10 minutes if it's saying to peel cold...
> 
> Kevin


I thought it said to peel hot... and I got my heat press  I peeled cold tonight like Sandy said and it all stayed down very nicely! Soooooo excited now that I have the confidence in those designs. I got a few screen print designs that I'm struggling with but I'm getting those "ironed" out too.. haha, see what I did there?

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------

